# Remington Model 722 - .300 Savage



## Gsoares (Jan 29, 2008)

Picked up a Remington Model 722 - .300 Savage with a custom engraved leather strap for $225 from an estate sale, at the gun show. Center Fire bolt action with a Leapers 3-9x40 AO Mil-Dot Scope with R/G

Ive fired about 20 rounds through the gun, but have yet to site it in at the range. Im hoping to get some time to do that this weekend.

I really like the action on this gun, it is the predecessor to the model 700 action that is so popular today. The only problem is the cost of the ammunition is to expensive for my budget. Im going to invest the money to begin hand loading the ammunition and have a friend teach me how to accomplish the task.

My question is can stocks built for the model 700 be fitted to this gun/Barrel. I was thinking of buying a HS precision stock for it, but dont know if it will fit.. and dont want to be the one to inves the money to find out.

I will mainly be using this gun for Deer/bore hunting and some target shooting out to 300 yards.

This is my first rifle, and im as new as can be to shooting this caliber


----------



## Gsoares (Jan 29, 2008)

Spoke to HS precision today and the 700 stock will not fit it.

So im out of luck. I read around and found out that its probably a bad idea anyway.

Either keep the standard stock that is on the rifle, or sell it for an updated Model 700 ADL.

I think i might do that in the future - but for now ill just get this thing sited in, and learn to load the ammo.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I also have a 722 that I would like to restock, from the information I have gleaned off of the net, you can fit a 700 BDL SA stock to a 722 without a lot of trouble. Ramline lists the 700 BDL stock with the 722 model number also.

I am also going to give boyds in mitchell a call.


----------



## Gsoares (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes i also saw that about Ramline stocks - i was looking for an upgrade though and ramline list it as an exact replical replacement stock. I havent called them about it.. but i might later on.

Probably firt things first i need to get the gun sited in, and get to relaoding some .300 sav ammo to know if i can even afford to continue shooting this old school rifle.


----------



## Gsoares (Jan 29, 2008)

I read a ton of reviews on the ramline stock - and pretty much every review said it was a piece of crap, that required a lot of milling and sanding to get it to work.

I think only one or two people were happy with it.

I think ill leave the 722 as it is, and just keep it as a classic.

If i want a long distance rifle.. ill sell it for a old model 700 ADL/BDL and build it up.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

From what I have read, any 700 BDL Stock will work. You may need a spacer behind the trigger, and sand a little bit out of the safety area.


----------

